# The future mother of Marcato



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I have begun planning Wesson's first litter. It was supposed to be born next spring, but after much thought, I pushed it back to fall of next year. I wanted to share pictures of Wesson as she has grown up and we've gotten closer to our goal of our first Marcato litter.

Wesson's arrival to our home 


















The next pictures are nothing but stacks and head shots showing her growth.

This is her first stack ever









Her ears weren't all the way up yet!









She learned to use her neck at a very early age <3









Starting to see changes in her rear quarter









Learning how to gait!


















Her very first free stack









Party hat! She started teething, so her ears had to be glued. It probably wasn't necessary, but I didn't officially own her yet, so up they went!









More coming!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I think she's about 4 months here. Her adult coat has come in, she's lost rear, gone hocky, and her coupling shortened up. Her ears are also unglued









Free stacking like a champ









Still freestacked, but she was starting to go stagey. Her back went soft for a bit









Her rear started to come back, and all of a sudden she got realllllllly long!


















Five months old and free stacking off leash!









And learning all about chain collars









7 months old and leggy as all get out









Eight months old and showing off her beautiful head









Look how gangly she was!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Eight months old, looking pretty beautiful









Her first show









And then she went off to stay with her breeder for a few months. She came back in December at the age of 14 months





































She looks so grown up now


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Doesn't always act it though, which I find hilarious in the right circumstances xD









Her breeder's all time favorite picture









Taken just a couple weeks ago in a hotel in Erie. She got her first two points (owner handled) at that dog show (win pic is coming)









Wesson will be 16 months old tomorrow and these pictures were taken in the last two days


















Very excited to see her first litter next year <3


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

She's beautiful! Looking forward to seeing how she continues to develop and, especially, puppies!!

You probably don't remember, but I planned to see you when you and your crew were at a show in Oaks last November. Missing that opportunity has to be the single most horrible outcome of my recent health woes.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well, my dear, I will be back out that way again  Oaks is an annual trip for us, and we will also be in Philly for the GSD national in October. Please come see us


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

She is lovely! My untrained eye has trouble seeing all the changes you point out in the progression pictures. 

Didn't you say at some point you'd be in NC for some shows? If I can, I'd love to go and meet you and your dogs in person!


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Will you be breeding to a more square dog?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Didn't you say at some point you'd be in NC for some shows? If I can, I'd love to go and meet you and your dogs in person!


I will be in Raleigh next month 



> Will you be breeding to a more square dog?


No, because the GSD is not a square breed. It is longer than tall, with proportions of 10 to 8.5.

Now, if you mean shorter coupled, then yes. Her first breeding will be to an import male.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

She is so gorgeous!

Her black coat makes her silhouette really stand out.

Gosh she's just so pretty. I can't wait to see puppies.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Her structure, while wonderful, is hard for many judges to see. It is hard to finish a bi color or black (Wes is bi color), so sometimes I do have to rely on that silhouette  Such an outline is eye catching, so any extra looks we get are for the best


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Daenerys said:


> Didn't you say at some point you'd be in NC for some shows? If I can, I'd love to go and meet you and your dogs in person!


Yep Raleigh in March, I will also be there. 

Xeph, she is just lovely, can't wait to see her in Raleigh.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

She's beautiful. It's great seeing all the photos of her maturation.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Hi dear! Good to see you post! Thank you all for all the compliments.

I just talked to the owner of my #1 choice for stud....I think we may be a go for next year, pending her health clearances! SO EXCITED! The litter will be drop dead GORGEOUS


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Hi dear! Good to see you post! Thank you all for all the compliments.
> 
> I just talked to the owner of my #1 choice for stud....I think we may be a go for next year, pending her health clearances! SO EXCITED! The litter will be drop dead GORGEOUS


That's so exciting.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Her structure, while wonderful, is hard for many judges to see. It is hard to finish a bi color or black (Wes is bi color), so sometimes I do have to rely on that silhouette  Such an outline is eye catching, so any extra looks we get are for the best


Maybe if you stood right next to her, wearing sky blue? 

I love the black on her feet. It makes it look like she's wearing black ballet flats. I cannot wait to see her puppies all grown up.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They're called tar heels 

Hopefully the father to be, Wegas Kleinen Holzweg


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ooh he's very handsome.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Hoping he'll be at Raleigh for me to meet. The owner plans on bringing him!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Hoping he'll be at Raleigh for me to meet. The owner plans on bringing him!


That's cool.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Sign me up for puppies, please. I have puppy fever again. Trent's breeder has a litter on ground right now with a gorgeous bi-color sire. 



Xeph said:


> They're called tar heels
> 
> Hopefully the father to be, Wegas Kleinen Holzweg


Hellooooooo gorgeous! The reach! The topline! The head! Want.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Might get a couple of coaties in the litter


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh? I didn't know there were any coats in Wes' immediate pedigree!! How cool would that be?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I don't know if there are coats either. It'll be a surprise, LOL


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is just beautiful! I love seeing photos of your dogs. I would love to meet them in person someday. What a beautiful Stud, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

she's gorgeous


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thanks! Really looking forward to her showing at the national!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He is handsome! I can see why you're so excited by the possibility of him siring the litter. I hope you get to meet him. Wesson has the temperament/personality I consider perfect in a GSD, I'd love to hear what he's like in person.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

alright, what march raleigh show is this? im too lazy to get on info dog right now.....

danerys and i will be there!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Raleigh, March 20-24th


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep the 20th-24th. I am just doing Fri-Sun. And I think we have just decided to bring BB, as it will be too much for the bullies (will be coming back from a 4 show in 3 days specialty)


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Rescued said:


> danerys and i will be there!


Well, as much as my job will allow me. I've already asked off for a few things in March, one being on the 21st, so I cant ask off for this!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

HUZZAH! What a GREAT DAY! The breeding to Wegas next year has been CONFIRMED, and Wesson came back as DM Clear (as did Mahler)!!!! w00t w00t!!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> HUZZAH! What a GREAT DAY! The breeding to Wegas next year has been CONFIRMED, and Wesson came back as DM Clear (as did Mahler)!!!! w00t w00t!!!!


Awesome, congrats.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Not being into conformation....I have no clue what you are talking about...but she is beautiful and I wish you much luck in your new up and coming kennel! Looking forward to seeing pictures of puppies one of these days.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Xeph said:


> HUZZAH! What a GREAT DAY! The breeding to Wegas next year has been CONFIRMED, and Wesson came back as DM Clear (as did Mahler)!!!! w00t w00t!!!!


Woohoo!!! That is going to be an awesome litter.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I'm so happy for you, Xeph. After the Delphi business, I'm so glad things are working out for you. You stuck with your dream, you deserve the rewards!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, Britt  She should be on sheep soon!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations Xeph!!! What amazing news! (both on the confirmed breeding plans and the tests!)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------

